# My 800l Tank



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

hi friend ! some picture of my tank and 7 pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Gorgeous setup







Welcome to P-Fury


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

That's a sweet lookin' tank!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That is one sexy tank you have there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet! Love the roots hanging down! Welcome to fury.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice aquascape there.


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking tank!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice, beautiful set up, congrats!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow man thats a beautiful tank you have there I also love the aquascape you have going on
I'm a big fan of natural driftwood too, post up some more pix


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

you are a french killer congratulation


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

stunning setup


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

thank's my friends !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Easily one of the nicest setups on P-Fury.









Welcome and thanks for sharing!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice setup


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

new vidéo


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

*"This video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."*


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

same just click on another vid









you should deffinately post one of those pics for POTM


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice set up, love the drift wood.
Whats the plant you have growing infront of the vals? is that growing on the driftwood?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent setup and reds you got there!...They both rock like a SUICIDAL TENDENCIES concert!!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw the collection, very nice!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Incredible aquascape and great looking reds, props on the understock


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry







it's ok now


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Very nice set up, love the drift wood.
> Whats the plant you have growing infront of the vals? is that growing on the driftwood?


it's an echinodorus


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats a realy nice looking tank and set up man nice one


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

i think i just fell in love again. awesome setup.


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

new vidéo


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice setup!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

very cool video. love the tank


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

amazing fish and nice setup, congrats


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice set-up man! I love how natural it looks


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

there growing nicely looking amazing, love the orange hue to the bellys


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

thank's my friends


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Gorgeos set up!!!Nice Reds!!!


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice tank but you should add more fish


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

really nice set up.. am slowly working on my 150gl set as a planted P. tank also...


----------

